# BUILD THREAD - 600bhp 2.5L 5cyl Turbo Lotus Elise S1



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

The time has come to start a proper build thread for my current ‘long term’ project. As a quick overview I’ve completed a few VAG related projects in the past. I mainly focused on engine conversions for myself and friends as that’s what interested me. My last full rebuild project was one that you may have seen a while ago. It was an AWD 1.8T VW Corrado that graced the pages of Performance VW magazine way back in 2006. I went to town on this car, perhaps a little too much in some areas - 










After selling up I had been contemplating for a while taking a lightweight car and sticking a turbo’d VAG engine in it. An imminent house purchase stalled this idea but I was lucky enough to squeeze 4 months ownership of an S2 Lotus Exige 190bhp in chrome orange. I loved everything about it but couldn’t help but think what it would be like with a 1.8T in the back. However it remained standard to ensure a quick sale. Forward to 2 years ago. I decided to go on the hunt for a donor S1 Elise as a basis for a long term project. I searched everywhere for about 6 months trying to find an example that hadn’t been in an accident but that fit my tight budget. I finally came across this Norfolk mustard yellow example that had a broken engine and an owner that didn’t have the time to fix it - 




























Shortly after I came across a rather unique engine through an old Corrado contact. It was a nearly new 2.5L inline 5 VAG test engine that’s now used in the Mk5/6 Rabbit, Bettle etc in North America and that went on to be developed for the TTRS / RS3 etc. Mine is a N/A engine but I bought it with forced induction in mind - 




























Then I sourced a ‘wide’ S1 Exige body with the motorsport 3 piece rear clam and extended rood scoop - 



















Started to pull the old elise front and rear clams off the car. They were seized in places so I ended up cutting most of the body off. Note to Lotus.. steel does rust, so find something else to bolt the clams down with! - 










Trimmed and test fitted the body – 



















I had been pondering over whether the engine I bought would even fit, in the end it did go into the space between the chassis legs but only just! It will need some modifications before it can sit in its final position. 

Getting the old ‘Rover K series’ Elise engine out - 



















Elise engine out... 2.5 waiting to go in - 










2.5 stripped to a long block - 










02M Lean 6spd box fitted - 










...and back in place for another trial fit - 










Then I managed to get a bit of time to unbolt the engine subframe and wishbones etc in order to trial fit the engine/box again but this time placing it lower and further back to the rear of the car. The ideal position would allow the driveshafts to lineup perfectly straight, however this will be tricky to achieve for various reasons. Unfortunately for me Lotus didn't design the car to have a 5cyl engine and bulky 6spd gearbox installed therefore the clearances are very close. I will need some very stiff engine mounts if this is going to work! The sump might be a bit lower than the K-series engine. The lower rear wishbones will both need their cross strut modifying to clear the sump and gearbox. The gearbox output flanges were pretty close to lining up with the hubs. 

Engine subframe off - 










2.5L engine back in - 



















Should have enough room behind the bulkhead - 










I managed to get hold of some used SSR Type-C 16x8 wheels, which were ideal for what I wanted and suited the car really well. These are destine for the front, obviously. The rears were going to be 17x10.5 but I came across a bit of problem. I soon worked out that SSR decided to discontinue their Type-C range not long before I purchased the fronts 2nd hand! I’ve so far spent an age searching for a pair for the rears but it still continues! (If anyone knows of some wide 17's SSR wheels for sale please let me know!!) Pic of the fronts.. 










I bought some S2 Elise wishbones and uprights and fitted the vx220 hubs, giving me 5x110 PCD. I fitted these for mock purpurses as they will be all sand blasted and powder coated eventually - 










Some timber supports used to represent a low ride height. 










The first piece of the engine puzzle was purchased. Its a GTX3076R with a .63 Tial hot side. I could have gone larger but I want to try and make the car as driveable as I can with road driving in mind as well as the track. I think it will be plenty powerful enough  




















Because I needed to start sorting the bodywork out I spoke to Matt at Stanced UK Ltd (recommend him by the way, very helpful, for UK based peeps) I bought some reps to use as mock ups. 17x10 rear with mock up tyres, 275-40-17. 

Decided to make a start improving the front (wide) s1 Exige clam. I think it was put together with Motorsport in mind and therefore all the recesses have been removed etc. The clam had been widened down the centre. Roughly 40-45mm. They had also done similar to the bonnet adding 40-45mm, which didn’t look right in my book so I had every intention of changing this. The whole kit didn’t fit particularly well plus I prefer the look of the old bonnet so I went at it with a grinder! 

Wide clam with wide bonnet - 










Took my old Elise clam and use it as a donor for its bonnet, surround, windscreen edge and door shuts. First up was to re-fit the s1 Elise clam. Then cut around the bonnet, roughly 50mm from the return - 



















Then I cut the wide clam close to the bonnet return and lay it over the Elise version - 










Marked and cut then re-fit- 










Made some metal stays and screwed them to hold everything in the right place - 










Next up I cut the Elise wheel returns and fit them to the Exige clam. These are bigger than the OEM Exige clams but thought I'd give it a go.. Can always amend them to look factory - 










Thought at this point it would be neat to try and lower the look of the clam by dropping the wheel return down about 25mm then back filling. Again if it doesn't work then I can re-do - 










Next I needed to sort the side returns. Wanted to try and match the normal Exige clam but because of the extra width the door would hit, so tried a straight return using the original elise door returns in the design. Think it will look ok and the doors clear fine - 



















Then it was time to backfill the adjustments with some glassfibre - 










Finally I had time to remove the stays, grind and a quick rough sand then refit the clam - 



















Finally, a box of engine parts arrived on Friday. Was very chuffed indeed.  Massive thanks to Issam @ INA Engineering (Canada) for sorting me out! I can't recommend him enough :thumbup: I've got one of their awesome cnc oil filter / oil cooler ali adapters with built in check valves.. great piece of engineering!! Then some bottom end bits including some Mahle 83mm pistons, DM Forged rods, Calico bearings.... I'm hoping to get the engine dry built first before re-building the motor so I ordered the essential Tial BOV/44mm wastegate and 2.5 exhaust manifold flange so I can start fabricating. 

Bad quality pic - 










I will try and keep this thread up to date, but it will take a good few years to complete this project so bear with me!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Grinning like an idiot here  That's gonna be awesome! 

I've got some adjustable Bilsteins from a VX220 which I guess ought to fit this if you're interested?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> Grinning like an idiot here  That's gonna be awesome!
> 
> I've got some adjustable Bilsteins from a VX220 which I guess ought to fit this if you're interested?


 :laugh: @ grinning like an idiot! 

I've actually got the coilovers sorted but thanks for the offer!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

In! that is a great build. Nice choice on the Turbo.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

simply awesome!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Oooooooooooh, in to watch this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fpfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

this i looking good dude!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

subscribed


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

subscribed .. cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, baby! 

I'm not a fan of any 5-cyl, but this project looks amazing. 

Curiosity:
What's the weight difference in the 2 drivetrains?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

sub'dopcorn:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

rstolz said:


> Ohhhhhh, baby!
> 
> I'm not a fan of any 5-cyl, but this project looks amazing.
> 
> ...


Difficult to say, it will probably add 125lbs to the car vs the original motor/trans.. 


Update soon..


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I remember your AWD Corrado, one of the first PVW issues I ever bought. Very interested to see how this turns out :beer:


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

> Difficult to say, it will probably add 125lbs to the car vs the original motor/trans..


Oh so not sbad, just like having a pasenger in the bac... errr... a bags of golf clubs in the tru... ummm...

That really isn't so bad, I'd actually expected more.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

rstolz said:


> Oh so not sbad, just like having a pasenger in the bac... errr... a bags of golf clubs in the tru... ummm...
> 
> That really isn't so bad, I'd actually expected more.


Will be fitting some Ohlins 3 way coilovers and 500+whp so it should be ok :laugh:


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

updates?!?!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Ben,
your Corrado popped back up on ebay.... :laugh:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261294667537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Ben,
> your Corrado popped back up on ebay.... :laugh:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261294667537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Depressing.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

JamesS said:


> Depressing.


The car or the clown selling it? That is BAM20V...


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> Ben,
> your Corrado popped back up on ebay.... :laugh:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261294667537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Saw it.. Thought for a brief moment it would be cool to buy it back and put my engine into it and run AWD to get the power down, but Exige will be far more fun 


Sorry for lack of updates! Slow progress I'm afraid as still finishing off house/garage etc but I did have a completely insane moment last week and upgraded the turbo! Because 500bhp wasn't enough... :screwy:

Owen Developments GT3582HTA Motorsport spec 




























Motor now mounted with temporary mounts. Just waiting for the funds to recoup before I buy some BFI mounts and get going with the exhaust manifold. 










Issam - need to chat to you about pulley setup etc. reckon everything will clear except the 'air con' pump pulley.. Any ideas?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

biggerbigben said:


> Issam - need to chat to you about pulley setup etc. reckon everything will clear except the 'air con' pump pulley.. Any ideas?


A few.
Check your email and Lee is a good guy! Good choice on the turbocharger.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> The car or the clown selling it? That is BAM20V...


Someday I am going to find that guy and give him a swift kick to the balls.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Stoked about this build :thumbup: What intake manifold is that?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

In. Excellent work so far. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Stoked about this build :thumbup: What intake manifold is that?


Thanks! 

Integrated Engineering brand new SRI.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

This is awesome. I saw it first over in the 2.5 section. 

Curious how you got a VW test motor and how you know its a test motor?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> This is awesome. I saw it first over in the 2.5 section.
> 
> Curious how you got a VW test motor and how you know its a test motor?


Well that would be telling  .... I don't know a great deal. The best person to ask is Wilco from Dutch Build but from what I have been told they can be bought as a 'pallet' motor from certain dealers in Germany/Europe. I bought mine off an old Corrado mate. As far as I know there are a number of motors that the VAG group deem as being resellable after testing and after the motor is launched in a production car. These motors tend to be used for testing componenets that don't effect the actual running of the motor and therefore are in A1 working condition. My engine was one of a batch of 250 engines sent to Siemens for electronics testing. There is minimal info but there are a few warning stickers etc on the motor. One of which is this placed on the cam cover - 



Worth pointing out that these motors don't exsists in the UK or Europe, only in TTRS/RS3 turbo format. Seems very odd to have a complete motor with all the manifolds, brackets, hoses etc etc iun the UK if it wasn't a test motor..


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh. cool. The reason I ask is that the motor in my 08 Rabbit says the same thing on the valve cover. "Caution! For test and adjustment"


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> Ahh. cool. The reason I ask is that the motor in my 08 Rabbit says the same thing on the valve cover. "Caution! For test and adjustment"


That's very interesting. Do you know if it's an original motor?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I imagine so. I bought it CPO from the dealer with 12,000 miles on the car. Its the correct engine code for the year car I have.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> I imagine so. I bought it CPO from the dealer with 12,000 miles on the car. Its the correct engine code for the year car I have.


How bizarre. I just can't understand why a production motor would have that sticker saying those words, doesn't make any sense. I have a bunch of other stickers with batch and test numbers on as well. Then a Siemens brand tag with 'for test only'... So pretty certain the story that came with my motor must be true, but a little baffled with why yours has the same message...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Maybe a warranty replacement?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Nice project! I have a 67 lotus project my self, but I am going VRT


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

websaabn said:


> Nice project! I have a 67 lotus project my self, but I am going VRT


Sounds very interesting. Defo need to hear more. Got a build thread / pics / more info? :thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

No build threads on it, i am moving so slow haha just gathering parts, have the body ready to pull at the moment but i have to finish a mk1 first. Its a 67 europa S1a


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Insane build sir!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

We have progress! 


Finally after 18 soul destroying months of endless searching online I finally found some matching SSR Type C rears, in the right PCD, size and offset!! 

I did have to buy a full set (4 wheels) and they came all the way from Australia but well worth it. So I now have 16x8 ET30/35 fronts and 17x10.5 ET15 rears (the adapters drop the offsets to ET10/15 front and ET-15 rear). Should work really well with the wide bodywork. At the moment I’m looking to run the following R888 sizes, fronts 225x45x16 and rears 315x35x17. A little saving is required for the tyres, I nearly fell off my seat when I saw the cost of them! :banghead:

Will be going for a different finish but quick test fit to see how they looked =





























Stage 3 BFI mounts = 




















Then exhaust mani fabrication. (Will make a support for the turbo off the head) =




























More to follow soon!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Good work. That manifold looks nice. :thumbup:

I cant imagine how rough those stage 3 mounts will be.... stage 2 mounts are bad enough. haha. But you will for sure not loose any power to motor movement.


----------



## andrewdask (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey man, everything looks awesome, but that mani... looks mean! looking forward to more updates!!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> Good work. That manifold looks nice. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant imagine how rough those stage 3 mounts will be.... stage 2 mounts are bad enough. haha. But you will for sure not loose any power to motor movement.


Understand but I have tiny clearances so I need the motor to be seriously rigid! I have stage 2 inserts as well to test!


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

Ks like it'll be pretty bloody rapid! As these way next to nothing! Should be a laugh! I never understood why these had the damn awful k series engines in them? One total **** engine


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

updates?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> updates?


Sure. Below -


Bought some shiny 90 elbows, 45's and a reducer in 316 stainless for the exhaust. I also purchased a couple of smaller 450mm length silencers that I will stack on top of each other instead of the larger 600mm version earlier in the thread. Diameter has also been increased to 3.5" as well, just for good measure ;-)








[/URL]


Bought a brand new 6 point FIA approved 'Safety Devices' roll cage. Been after one of these for a while. It will remain in its packaging for a bit I'd imagine but they are beautifully made. 








[/URL]








[/URL]

I then decided to take advantage of the beneficial Euro to GBP exchange rate and ordered these TTRS racing parts via Wilco @ Dutchbuild. Thank you sir! He was a massive help with advice and sourcing these parts for me. They are Audi Racing parts designed for the TTRS race car, which is used for their customer racing program. You need good contacts in Germany to locate them as the UK Audi dealer parts man will just look at you blankly if you quote the part numbers at him! Trust me ;-) Anyway basically this setup deletes the OEM aircon and PAS pumps. Everything is aluminium and machined down for minimal weight, which is very apparent when you pick up the pulleys... they weigh nout. On the downside you pay the price for such luxuries. The alternator/water pump rotation speeds have been slowed down with larger diameter pulleys that's intended to reduce the stress and drag on the engine.. Love it.. Perfect for my fast road/track only setup. Let's hope it clears the lotus chassis!!








[/URL]


As seen installed here on the engine out of the 034 Motorsport racing TTRS.








[/URL]


Below is a standard (but chromed) OEM VW 'spaghetti' setup from the USA 2.5L rabbit/golf + TTRS/RS3.








[/URL]


I needed to scratch an itch so next up I ordered an aluminium billet engine valve cover and fuel rail anodised in red from Integrated Engineering in the States along with some billet delete plates for all the emissions gumpf.. 








[/URL]








[/URL]


Fuel time.. Aeromotive A1000 pump, filter and FPR..








[/URL]

I decided before Xmas to sell my aeromotive a1000 and buy their stealth 'in tank' version to ensure the noise is kept to a minimum and to keep the pump a bit cooler by submerging inside the a custom 62L tank that's on the cards. More about that another time. This is what it looks like -










Once the pickup has been cut down the installed pump will look a bit like this -










I spent a few days over the Xmas period finally getting to grips moving as much as I could out of the garage into the new shed so I had room to work on the car. The transformation -



















Roll cage install time. The day went a little like this -










Firewall cut into a million pieces and removed...










Dash removed...










Some swearing later, tada...











Custom TTRS mount designed by me (mainly) and manufactured!








[/URL]








[/URL]

Fitted a treat and everything finally clears  








[/URL]


So that meant I could start fabrication. Decided to completely remake the exhaust manifold as I needed to move the turbo over and closer to the head to achieve an improved weight distribution, although a turbo hanger will still be needed. Anyway pictures say a thousand words -








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


Then I made a start on the 3.5" exhaust. Can't go any further until the rear clam is fixed in position.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


Exhaust fabrication complete..








[/URL]

Now to weld it all up and start on the firewall


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Yessss! Please keep this thread going with more updates! I love this build!! :thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Not done much to the project recently. I did however get the firewall mocked up and temporarily installed. Wanted a completely flat design so I can mount the header tanks etc off it. It had to sit a way back towards the engine to clear the roll cage. Luckily there was enough room to clear the inlet and allow for engine swing under load. 



















Bit of CAD (cardboard aided design)





































Will extend the roof skin to sit over the top section. This will keep the water out of the cabin but also give me a face to mount too.

Look what turned up today :m26 










Syvecs S6 ecu, FBW driver module and the syvecs map selection switch -










Now I need to go through this and make sense of it. :wall


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Lots of progress so thought an update was warranted.

Header tanks that will be mounted to the bulk head above the engine. Being made by Ash @ Ash Heritage - http://www.asheritage.com/ Give him a shout for any fabrication jobs, you might be pleasantly surprised on his pricing 



















After welding them together and coating -




















He also made my custom fuel tank. Very chuffed indeed. He's done a neat job of fitting my A1000 in tank pump mounted centrally within a check valve central collected. Tank is foam filled, has a -10 fuel feed and -8 return. VDO fuel level sender, also centrally positioned, which meant we gained some extra litres where the oem lift pump and sender should have been so its pretty sizable! We reckon its around 70L. Useful when your MPG isn't the best.






























Custom 1100cc fuel injectors arrived -




















Because the weather is improving I decided to pause on the fabrication elements in favour of some bodywork improvements. A few years ago I bought a wide arch body kit from a fellow Lotus Exige owner. It was designed with Motorsport in mind and therefore was a bit of a prototype. I knew this and to be honest I'm sure I could get it to work however I've never been happy with the fit and clearances so after a few discussions with another fellow VAG engined Exige owner (Kev aka puppa smerf) we decided to join forces and produce a wide front and rear clam set that fits like factory and looks pretty much oem to the untrained eye. It's taken many man hours, blood, sweat and beers but between us we're getting there. For those interested I've done a bit of a step by step up to the point in which we're at now! Lots more work to go but it shows you why perhaps you don't see too many full clam kits out there as its A LOT OF WORK!

The first step is to make the 'plug or buck'. This is the panel we want to effectively copy. Kev started by using the original 3 piece Exige motorsport clam set. He cut the arch return and spaced it out to the required position, which is roughly 50mm further out. He used some homemade metal brackets to achieve this. Next step was to fill the void with expanding foam, then shape to roughly represent the look required.










A layer of glassfibre was used to seal the foam both on the surface and underneath for strength.










Next he applied a number of layers of filler, sanding each to further refine the shape.










Notice the rear quarters and main clam are bonded together. This is to try and match the surfaces as well as one can. Next up and the hardest part was to copy over the same design to the other side. He used used cardboard templates to help copy the same profiles. Finally it was a case of separating the individual pieces.



















Once happy with the finish a few layers of filler primer are added and flattened back. In this instance some paint was also added for sh1t5 and giggles.




























Then I took over. I'm now concentrating on just the rear section of the the rear 3 piece clam set. I rubbed down the surface with wet and dry. 400, then 600, 1000 then 1500 grit. Then I used some G3 polishing compound. This was perhaps overkill but it removes the 'orange peel' from the surface and gives the best finish possible before taking the mold.





























I don't have a pic of the finished that was achieved. Next step was to build the mold 'fences' which are required to split the mold into multiple pieces required to get the final part out. I then used a release tape to block up the smaller holes and then applied x4 coats of mold release wax, buffering each layer (if you don't buffer the wax then it can leave streaks in the mold surface).










Next the surface is coated with a brushed on gel coat.










Once the gel coat has gone tacky a surface grade chopped strand glass fibre mat is applied. Main reason is to try and stop the thicker matting from coming through the gel coat and forming an unwanted pattern on the mold surface. I then added about 2 layers of 300gsm and 2 layers of 450gsm chopped strand matting, trimmed and removed the fence.










Now repeating the process I did the underside followed by the top side.





































Ending up with this.











I left the newly made rear mold for a week before I cracked it open. Prior to this I drilled 10mm holes every 300mm or so on the mould flanges.

Then using a load of plastic wedges I slowly got each of the 3 piece mould off.










Unfortunately the original 'buck' didn't survive as one piece as you can see, not that it would have been any use anyway as it was full of filler and weighed a tonne. I had a few areas that stuck to the inside of the mould unfortunately. This took a little while to get off..










All 3 parts bolted back up and 5 coats of wax, buffering each layer. (I had to make a few repairs to the mould surfaces, which was a bit time consuming. I used a top surface grey gelcoat that will cure in atmosphere).










A layer of black gelcoat was laid on the mould surface, once tacky I laid a single fine layer of chopped strand glass fibre matting.




























Followed by 2 layers of 300 chopped strand and an additional layer around the arches, lights etc.










Then out it came. Took about 30 mins to carefully ease it out. Release agent worked well and minimal damage to both the component or the mould. Will make some adjustments to the next one I do to make it a little easier to lay up and release.



















Then the edges were trimmed to about 2-3mm of the mould lines (just so I have some tolerance when prepping for paint)



















And a quick test fit. (Ignore the 4x4 suspension as car is jacked up and my monster mock up tyres. Will be reducing from 315 to 275 soon so they will fit inside the arch). Worked out well. Just need to get the wax fully off them rub down the mould lines and excess gelcoat.











Next up will be the front clam..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Brilliant work :beer:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Finally finished the wide body moulds and produced the first kit that's going to a mate of mine. Should look mega. As a recap the kit is as OEM as possible in the design but gives an extra 50mm clearance each side at the rear and 20mm each side at the front. Should allow (with plenty of clearance) for max 295 tyres at the back and 225-235 at the front. All these parts have been remade to be wider but look as factory as we could but all standard fixing positions remain, so the increase has happened in the arches themselves. There is an additional larger air intake to go on the rear quarters, that sticks out about 150mm allowing a sizeable amount of additional air to be pushed into the engine bay. Number plate, fog and reverse light recesses removed. 














































I will be producing a spare kit if anyone is interested just to cover my moulding costs otherwise we won't be offering this out, at least this year. If interested please pm me. (For UK people obviously.)


A package I've been waiting for turned up from the states this week. It's an important part of the puzzle. Will be needed when I start building the engine this autumn hopefully... OEM TTRS forged crank. Still need to get the later chains, pulleys, oil pump etc


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

:heart:
In, for this build. Quick question; how thin are you working your front and rear fiberglass parts? Or are you making them ticker on the contact points in order to address possible future stress crack due to vibration?


----------



## lxnadeau (May 8, 2011)

awsome build!!!:wave:opcorn:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Old Windy said:


> :heart:
> In, for this build. Quick question; how thin are you working your front and rear fiberglass parts? Or are you making them ticker on the contact points in order to address possible future stress crack due to vibration?


Pretty lightweight across the panels and then some extra layers on the contact points.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump for Updates! 
:wave:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is a seriously awesome build! and i coundn't think of a better motor, i have a daily 2.5L 5cyl and its absolutely rock solid 

cant wait to see more updates!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi guys. Sorry been really lazy updating this thread. I will do an update soon but if you can't wait then you can see progress here.. http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499026&page=11


----------

